
Cajuns Ask Minority Status [1988] - jriot
https://www.nytimes.com/1988/05/23/us/cajuns-ask-minority-status.html
======
DerpyBaby123
Should have [1988] in title

------
acjohnson55
As a black person, I'm all for it. People from marginalized communities gotta
stick together.

~~~
jriot
As a Cajun, I was unaware of this, though I don't have an opinion one way or
the other regarding minority status. Though as an adult I realize I know very
little about Cajun history, and I did go to school in Louisiana. I grew up
with the culture, food, and traditions but know little of our actual history,
which I am now beginning to learn.

